# 2009 Ford vs GM "looks"



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So who looks better, I am glad to see the truck Ford has come out with for 2009 seems a lot uglier than the last one. Makes me love Silverado and Sierra all the more. Looks like ford tried to combine the look of the old F150 with a Tundra, and ya didn't work out to well.

So in all three categories who wins?
*Ford F150* _/O 
































*Silverado/Sierra*

































.... and now just to rub in the power


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I do notice how you left dodge out of the vote, kinda like the deck stacked in your favor huh. The new fords are pretty ugly but the new chevy's aren't going to win any beauty pagents either. Kind of like the election two choices and you would rather not have any of them.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Not again. We get it you hate Fords and love Chevy's. Now give it a rest.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> Not again. We get it you hate Fords and love Chevy's. Now give it a rest.


+1, it reminds me of the scenario of the ugly wife where the dumb husband has to keep reassuring the ugly wife that she is pretty... all in the eyes of the beholder I guess, but you clearly seeking reassurance is abnormal to me.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> weatherby25 said:
> 
> 
> > Not again. We get it you hate Fords and love Chevy's. Now give it a rest.
> ...


Amen.

Personally I think they are both ugly. I say that as a lifelong Ford man. The Tundra will likely be my next truck.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Personally I think they are both ugly. I say that as a lifelong Ford man. The Tundra will likely be my next truck.


Unbeliveable..... :?

From a POS to a TOY POS..... :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is my new response to all of 1-I's posts.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> Here is my new response to all of 1-I's posts.


Now we have found something we agree 100% on!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my new response to all of 1-I's posts.
> ...


I actually agree with you quite a bit which scares me. :lol: :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> I actually agree with you quite a bit which scares me. :lol: :twisted: :mrgreen:


It should!


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Tell that little green guy not to squeeze it so hard, he is turning green. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I wonder what the diameter of the Chevy's tail pipe is? 1 eye, any Idea???? :lol:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I think they are both ugly too...so i bought a dodge.......what you all think of the 2009 look of the dodge?


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

1 I


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I must say that the pictures make the chevy look better but I have also looked closely at the new Ford in person and it looks much better than the pics. I still prefer the 08 styling but the last time that Chevy made a decent looking truck was before I was born. ('73) I am also not a shallow person and I know that it is the insides that count and so I will take the Ford # 1 followed by Dodge, Toyota and Nissan and hopefully never have to settle for a Chevy. By the way, I am not at all biased. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

izzydog said:


> I must say that the pictures make the chevy look better but I have also looked closely at the new Ford in person and it looks much better than the pics. I still prefer the 08 styling but *the last time that Chevy made a decent looking truck was before I was born. ('73)* I am also not a shallow person and I know that it is the insides that count and so I will take the Ford # 1 followed by Dodge, Toyota and Nissan and hopefully never have to settle for a Chevy. By the way, I am not at all biased. 8)


72' Chevy short wheel base is one of the best looking trucks. Even though I am a Toyota fan!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

The '72 trucks and Blazers were some of the best ever built. What the heck ever happened?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

izzydog said:


> The '72 trucks and Blazers were some of the best ever built. What the heck ever happened?


I 2nd that I had a 1972 blazer when I was 16 and wish I could have afforded the mpg's and kept it.

Here is a picture of a sexy 72 chev from orem. You can see more pics @ http://www.4wheeloffroad.com/featuredve ... index.html


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

When I bought my chevy in 11/08 I was on top of the world. everyone turned there heads when chevy came out with there new body style. The new model in 2003 was an good looking truck too, but I feel since then, they have gone down hill in the looks department. This truck has never giving me any problems, I have changed the water pump, fuel pump, and one battery. even when it comes to tires, it ware's them out beautfully. I am on my third set. not bad for a truck that is 10 years old and has 200,000 miles. 

I just havn't meet a ford I like yet, and this is from an old ford lover......I just don't have the wallet deep enough to own one................


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> When I bought my chevy in *11/08* I was on top of the world. everyone turned there heads when chevy came out with there new body style. The new model in *2003* was a good looking truck too, but I feel since then, they have gone down hill in the looks department.


I am confused?? You did buy one, but just are not as impressed with the aesthetics is that it? Sorry, I just did not follow...


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I have owned this truck for 10 years, bought it with 50 miles on it. now I just bought a dodge with the cumming desiel.

I guess I follow the way trucks have been changing body styles lately. in 1999 the cheys had flat head lights like mine in the pic. they pretty much looked like the older style(pre 1998) but rounded everything off, so they weren't as boxy looking. in 2003 chey went to a slanted head light, almost looked like the toyota's back then, untill toyota changed to look like a dodge ,with the big grill. now the new chevy's with those large front head lights, and big bubbley front bumpers, I just to care for their looks. I will say this on cheys new style, if you have seen one with a 8 to 10 inch lift, they look alright, but stock (yuck). I was liking the fords F150 style, but now they are changing it. the fords heavy duty, the sides look to tall, if you know what i mean. to much body, with no more ground clearance than before. they made the doors so big, they had to cut down the area in front of the outside rear view mirrior just so you could see it.


----------

